# horizontal chimney limitation



## gdeangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello - I was just out at a local showroom looking at conventional wood stoves and pellet stoves.  The salesman told me that the maximum horizontal run length for a conventional wood stove flue is 3 ft, and unfortunately that won't work at all for me and limits me to pellet stoves.  However I remembered reading here about the 1/4" per foot rule for horizontal runs, and think I have seen other people here setting up runs longer than 3 ft horizontal... 

Assuming cost of the vent pipe is no object (i.e., I'm willing to spring for double wall chimney pipe or whatever else it takes, is it possible to run 10-12 feet horizontally, assuming I have an 8 foot verticle rise before the start of the run and another vertical rise at the end to generate updraft?

Thanks


----------



## Pagey (Oct 23, 2009)

That's a helluva long horizontal run, mate.  Could you describe your floor plan?  What is it exactly that requires such a long horizontal run?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 23, 2009)

Any thing is possible . . . an old church in a town next to me has an woodstove set up that has a 8-12 foot vertical pipe connecting to a 45 and then 16-24 feet of horizontal pipe before going out the wall and then up . . . of course I'm not sure how well that old stove drafts with a set up like that.

I would think this would not be the optimal situation for drafting. Perhaps if you posted more info on your proposed location and/or issues we could come up with a better set up . . . a 10-12 foot horizontal run is a bit long.


----------



## gdeangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks ... the setup is for a basement location that is under an "open floorplan" first story.  There is no chimney in the house, and the only vertical run options are 10 foot away (closest full height interior wall) and 12 foot (distance to back exterior of house).  The interior wall is just standard 2x4's, so probably will save me a lot of hassle if I can get to the outside 12 foot away.  The ceiling is 8 foot high; the basement backwall  immediately behind where I want to locate the stove is standard drywall, and on the other side is large walk-in closet.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 23, 2009)

Code allows for 10 foot of length with a minimum of 1 " rise per linear foot.


----------

